# Multiple Code Issues



## Schutze_hun (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi, u have multiple errors, like oxigen sensor (lamda sensor heating) P0135, turbocharger sensor P0237-P0236. Maybe your ECU has some problems?


----------



## Fort_Pierce_Runner (May 29, 2019)

I tried a few ways to flash the ECU put the codes are still there. 

Should I just replace the ECU?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Multiple occurrences of the same code indicate that these issues have been ignored (or reset) for a while.

What have you done to the vehicle recently? A lot of wiring issue indicators here.

A code *P0135* may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

O2 Heater element resistance is high 
Internal short or open in the heater element 
O2 heater circuit wiring high resistance open or short to ground in the wiring harness
Read more at: OBD-II Trouble Code: P0135 Oxygen O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank1, Sensor1)


*P112C* CHEVROLET Possible Causes:

Faulty Intake Air Temperature sensor 
Intake Air Temperature sensor harness is open or shorted 
Intake Air Temperature sensor circuit poor electrical connection
Read more: P112c Chevrolet - Intake Air Temperature Sensor 3 Circuit Low Voltage 


Potential causes for this code, *P0237*, to set are: 

Faulty boost sensor "A" 
Faulty turbocharger 
Faulty PCM 
Wiring problem
Read more at: P0237 Turbocharger/Supercharger Boost Sensor A Circuit Low


Potential causes for this code, *P0236*, to set are: 

Vacuum supply 
Pinched, collapsed or broken vacuum lines 
Faulty control solenoid
Faulty PCM
Read more at: P0236 Turbocharger Boost Sensor A Range Performance


----------



## Fort_Pierce_Runner (May 29, 2019)

The Last Repair I Did To My Car Was Change Out The Oil Cooler O-Rings Cause It Was Leaking Oil Really Bad.

Also I Sprayed The Engine Where The Oil Was With Grease Lightning And Washed It Off With Water. 

I Tried To Be Careful As Possible To Not Get Water On Anything Wires.


----------

